# Futur acheteur Apple TV



## francois_6200 (18 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour 

Voila je pense prendre une Apple Tv car cela m'éviterais de connecter mon Macbook sur ma TV... le prix est assai attrayant puis j'ai vu les possibilités de la machine ...

Mais j'ai 2 questions : 

Est ce que Apple n'a pas prévus de sortir une nouvelle d'ici qq mois ?
Je vois que l'on peu la Jailbreaker, mais que cela apporte ?


----------



## Rem64 (18 Septembre 2011)

Réponse à la question 1: on ne peut faire que des suppositions mais a mon avis il est fort possible que cela soit annoncé en même temps que l'iphone 5

Réponse à la question 2: plein de chose qui font que les fonctions de base apparaîtront comme fade voir inutile. le jailbreak permet d'ajouter des Application non Apple capable de gérer des médias de façon plus autonome et plus complet (notamment au niveau des formats compatibles!!)


----------



## francois_6200 (19 Septembre 2011)

Rem64 a dit:


> Réponse à la question 1: on ne peut faire que des suppositions mais a mon avis il est fort possible que cela soit annoncé en même temps que l'iphone 5
> 
> Réponse à la question 2: plein de chose qui font que les fonctions de base apparaîtront comme fade voir inutile. le jailbreak permet d'ajouter des Application non Apple capable de gérer des médias de façon plus autonome et plus complet (notamment au niveau des formats compatibles!!)



Re;
Merci pour la reponce 

Dc l'avantage de jailbreaker son Apple Tv c'est de lire d'autre format comme des divx, j'ai une platine BR avec une prise USB qui me permet de lire les divx sur un DD ou une clef USB ... 
Dc quels sont les autres avantages de jailbreaker une ATV ?

Parcontre j'ai une TV Philips et il y a des beug sur ces TV  et les sony ... est ce que ce pb a été résolu ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h07 ----------

Ma tv est juste a côté de ma Box et j'ai 2 ports ethernet restant dessus ... 
c'est peut etre mieux de raccorder en ethernet quand wifi ?


----------



## Pascal Reift (19 Septembre 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> Re;
> Merci pour la reponce
> 
> Dc l'avantage de jailbreaker son Apple Tv c'est de lire d'autre format comme des divx, j'ai une platine BR avec une prise USB qui me permet de lire les divx sur un DD ou une clef USB ...
> ...



Bonjour ,

J'ai moi aussi l'intention d'acheter une Apple TV et ayant acheté récemment un iMac j'ai commencé par convertir tous les films que j'avais sur mon HDD externe avec l'Application IVI qui les convertit sous différents formats (HD, ...) et les ajoutent automatiquement sous iTunes dans la base duquel l'Apple TV doit pourra aller piocher pour les visionner si j'ai bien tout compris.
Peut-être est-ce une solution qui tintéressera.


----------



## francois_6200 (19 Septembre 2011)

Pascal Reift a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> J'ai moi aussi l'intention d'acheter une Apple TV et ayant acheté récemment un iMac j'ai commencé par convertir tous les films que j'avais sur mon HDD externe avec l'Application IVI qui les convertit sous différents formats (HD, ...) et les ajoutent automatiquement sous iTunes dans la base duquel l'Apple TV doit pourra aller piocher pour les visionner si j'ai bien tout compris.
> Peut-être est-ce une solution qui tintéressera.



Merci du tuyau, il y a Handbreak aussi 

Je voulais dire, si le seul avantage de jailbreaker  l'ATV c'est qu'elle puisse lire les autres format, ben je la laisse tel quel .... ma platine BR (blueray) à une prise USB et quand je branche une clef dessus avec un film hors fomat Apple, ma platine le lit.
L'achat de ATV me permettrais d'avoir ma Musique iTunes sur ma Tv, regarder les series Tv acheter sur itunes, louer des films, avoir youtube et utiliser Airplay ...

Mais si il y a d'autres avantage faite moi signe lol


----------



## francois_6200 (20 Septembre 2011)

Si je dois convertir un divx pour Apple TV
je dois passer par Handbreak ou MPEG STREAMCLIP ?
et en quelle extension ? .mov ou .m4v


----------



## francois_6200 (7 Octobre 2011)

Rem64 a dit:


> Réponse à la question 1: on ne peut faire que des suppositions mais a mon avis il est fort possible que cela soit annoncé en même temps que l'iphone 5



L'iphone 4s va sortir et pas de ATV ... sur certain forum Us il y a pas mal de sites, qui encore et tjrs d'une futur ATV de 3éme génération avec un processeur A5 pour qu'elle gère le 1080p et/ou des Apps, aux USA la norme HD est le 720p et non le 1080p, apple va t'il sortir une version 1080p rien que pour nous ?  Et avez vous entendu une ATV 3 à la dernière keynote ?


----------



## Emilien206 (15 Octobre 2011)

Je pense que Apple va ralentir la cadence en terme de nouveauté ! Car bocou de personne ralle que leur téléphone iPad 1... Sont déjà démoder  . Mon iPhone 3 gs et déjà un dinosaure à entendre mes collège


----------



## pr0de (17 Février 2012)

J'ai du mal à voir Apple sur autant de terrain quand même, surtout que Tim Cook souhaite une upgrade d'OS X tous les ans, alors entre OS X, iOS, iPad, iPhone, iPod et consort...ça fait beaucoup de monde à upgrader par an tout ça, à mon avis il n'y aura plus de place pour autre chose dans pas longtemps...ou alors tous ses produits deviendront du baclée, comme avec Lion. 
Enfin vu toutes les solutions pour monter soit même un média-center, je ne comprend pas pourquoi les gens mettent 120 la dedans alors que c'est TOTALEMENT dépassé depuis un long moment, aucun DD interne pour enregistrer, c'est même pas du FullHD, non vraiment ZERO a Apple pour leurs TV truc.


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (29 Février 2012)

L'apple TV est très limité, soit.

Cependant, je l'utilise depuis 5/6 mois et ce qu'il fait, il le fait très bien!

- Lire des Podcasts sur la TV (qui ne sont que très rarement en 1080p)
- Regarder des photos (c'est spur qu'en 1080p ça serait mieux!)
- écouter les musiques de mon iPhone via Airplay


----------

